

Google demands contact info reciprocity from Facebook - FSecurePal
http://www.neowin.net/news/google-targets-facebook-contact-info

======
paisano1
Oh good - Google and Facebook, two of the worst privacy violators on the web,
will now team up to expose us all more thoroughly. Would not want anyone to be
left out!

